# Soft Eggs



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello....trying to get some advice. I have been having some soft eggs and I offer oyster shell but my hens won't eat it. Is there anything else I can do to solve this problem?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Calci boost for goats and vitamin D3. 1/4 cc of the cacli boost until you see solid egg shells. The D3 helps with calcium absorption. 

Have your birds just come out of a molt? Has it been really hot? How old are the birds?

All of those things can lead to soft shell eggs.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Birds a lil over year not really molting and it's getting hotter. They just won't touch the oyster shell.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I mix my oyster shell in with the dry feed and they seem to be eating it well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The calci boost is flavored, they might be willing to eat it from a spoon. The one that I had that would intermittently lay soft shelled eggs would. I would draw up the calci boost, put it in a dish and squirt the D and mix it. I'd put it in a shiny spoon which she always willingly ate on her own.

You could mix it with a treat, cooked oatmeal, mashed strawberries, etc.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok great thank u... I have 8 chickens not sure who is laying it . They might nmbe going through molt because I have seen larger feathers on the ground and egg production is down to 2 today.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When I give oyster shell, I grab a handful of the "crumbs or dust" and throw it in the feed bowl. I think chickens will eat what they need.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

The other morning I threw some out with their scratch. Not sure how much they need or even got. So hopefully they will get the amount they need.


----------

